# Blue Tooth on 2011 Models



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

I got a 2011 Mini a few weeks ago, which did not have Blue Tooth. The dealer recommended a shop that specialized in installing it, but they didn't have exactly the parts needed. I'm told Mini does not have the software up and running yet for the new models. Anybody have the same experience?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I just picked up my 2011 JCW with the factory IPOD/Bluetooth option. Works fine. If you're getting an aftermarket application, I don't know why MINI's software would have anything to do with things?


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

mtbscott said:


> I just picked up my 2011 JCW with the factory IPOD/Bluetooth option. Works fine. If you're getting an aftermarket application, I don't know why MINI's software would have anything to do with things?


The aftermarket could not install because they couldn't get the exact part. The dealer said they couldn't install it because the system was not quite up to date. Thank you for responding.

I called the dealer and asked him. He's going to check if it is now available. He asked if you bought the car with the options, or did you order it that way.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

cappy said:


> The aftermarket could not install because they couldn't get the exact part. The dealer said they couldn't install it because the system was not quite up to date. Thank you for responding.
> 
> I called the dealer and asked him. He's going to check if it is now available. He asked if you bought the car with the options, or did you order it that way.


I ordered my car. The IPOD/Bluetooth option is a standalone $500 option without MINI Connect. This is the 3rd MINI I've had with that.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

mtbscott said:


> I ordered my car. The IPOD/Bluetooth option is a standalone $500 option without MINI Connect. This is the 3rd MINI I've had with that.


AHA! That's the answer. Thank you. I'll wait until Mini gets their act in gear and have them install it.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

*Blue Tooth*

I've had my MINI for a year now and am very disappointed. I've tried every which way to have blue tooth installed, but even in a brand new 2011 vehicle, it didn't come with the necessary wiring, so it's impossible. No, I don't want a Garmin or Parrot. As soon as I can I'm going to get rid of this car. Basically because I was lied to by Ferman. He assured me that it could be done, and only shrugged when I learned that it could not be done.


----------

